# Banking in Canada



## Editor (Aug 20, 2009)

Moving to Canada?Your guide to expatriate banking services in Canada Introduction Canada is in the north of North America and is a vast country that stretches over six time zones. In fact, Canada is the second largest country in the world by area, behind the Russian Republic. The official languages spoken in Canada are English [...]

Click to read the full news article: Banking in Canada...
Please come back to discuss the story here in this thread.


----------

